# Cytomel versus Dessicated



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all -

I had my blood draw today and my follow up appointment with the endo is scheduled in 10 days.

If my FT3 is still in the basement (6 weeks ago it was 259 [range = 230-420]) I am going to ask/beg/demand/reason for the addition to T3 to my treatment, or a change from Synthroid to dessicated. I am currently taking Synthroid, 100.

I prefer the Cytomel as it seems dosage can be tweaked better to mimic the body's natural T4:T3 ration. However, it is pricey compared to dessicated. Money for meds is not a barrier to treatment, but it urkes me to know I would be spending a fraction per month on dessicated - if indeed dessicated works for me if I need the T3.

I don't even know if my endo will prescribe dessicated. I am thinking he does but doesn't prefer it, especially with Hashi patients.

I have a medical history of mitral valve prolapse, I think.

If you were in my shoes - what would you ask for?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I had my blood draw today and my follow up appointment with the endo is scheduled in 10 days.
> 
> ...


You are right about the expense of Cytomel. I had to go on it because of Armour shortage. 18 months. Not only was the cost high but it did not make me feel well. I had stockpiled some Armour so I was taking part Armour and part Cytomel for all that time. It got me through and for that I am grateful but I hope I never have to take it again.

That said, bear in mind that we all are distinctly different and what did not work for me may very well work for you.

I am only an Armour fan for myself because that is what works for me. I keep an open mind. Many do great on Synthroid and Cytomel.

I also have mitral valve prolapse.

Did you also get FT4 and TSH run with the above FT3? Kind of curious what those numbers and ranges were as well.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Good info - thank!

My FT4 is 1.3 (.8-1.8) and my TSH is 1.4 (.05-4.5). I'm up to 100 Synthroid and while my TSH has come down from 3.5, and my FT4 has come up marginally from 1.2, the FT3 hasn't moved at all.

I did well ( I felt great!) for the first couple of months of treatment re: abatement of symptoms but now I feel like I did before treatment. I've gained back every pound I lost as a result of the initial treatment - 13 pounds in 2 months. Achy, muscle cramps, no period, bad skin, low mood - you name it, I've got it.

I've heard that the reformulated Armour isn't very good for many patients. What do you think?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Good info - thank!
> 
> My FT4 is 1.3 (.8-1.8) and my TSH is 1.4 (.05-4.5). I'm up to 100 Synthroid and while my TSH has come down from 3.5, and my FT4 has come up marginally from 1.2, the FT3 hasn't moved at all.
> 
> ...


Wonder if you should also have a rT3 test run? http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatare1.htm

The new Armour is much better; I don't have to take as much. The asorption rate due to new filler is much improved. I am doing dazzingly wonderful on it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Good info - thank!
> 
> My FT4 is 1.3 (.8-1.8) and my TSH is 1.4 (.05-4.5). I'm up to 100 Synthroid and while my TSH has come down from 3.5, and my FT4 has come up marginally from 1.2, the FT3 hasn't moved at all.
> 
> ...


I had similar issues post op and waited too long before going onto Cytomel - go ahead and ask for it. On insurance it's between $50-100 for a 3 month supply.

Cytomel and Armour are completely different so since you are already on a levothyroxine give the Cytomel a shot first.

I caution you to consider lowering your Synthroid a bit when beginning the Cytomel and also start the Cytomel like 1/2 a pill 2x a day vs taking the whole pill at once. A tiny 5mcg pill may be all you end up needing. With your FT-4 already in mid range you will want to try and keep it there and just get the FT-3 up to more mid range.

Start stockpiling your Synthroid doses you may not use anymore as you may end up going back to it is nice to have a back up supply.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovlkn -

Thank you! Can I ask, what has been your experience with Cytomel? Does it help your symptoms?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Lovlkn -
> 
> Thank you! Can I ask, what has been your experience with Cytomel? Does it help your symptoms?


My first experience 4 months post op was horrid - I felt hyper and no matter how small my dose I felt alot of anxiety so I quit for 3 years before giving it another try. My GP at the time refused to reduce my Unithroid and my FT-4 went immediately to high range and I felt hyper as could be then reduced but it took awhile for my FT-4 to come back into reasonable range and my GP freaked because I quit having TSH once the Cytomel was added so I was literally hypo for awhile to appease her and get some TSH until I found my DO in Nov.

First and foremost your Synthroid must be reduced when you begin Cytomel or the FT 4 will shoot to top of range which can cause hyper symptoms. Since you are already in mid range this is a must. Maybe ask to alternate the 100's you currently take with 88's like 3 times a week. Begin on 5 mcg Cytomel and take 1/2 pill split into a tiny 1/4 (each dose) for a few days to see how you react to it then increase to 3/4 a 5mcg pill for a few more days then go to the full 5mcg pill but take it in 2 doses 5-6 hours apart. I take mine upon waking and between 12-1 usually and if I take any of my 1/2 pill as I am prescribed 2.5 pills daily I take the 3rd dose about 4-5 in the afternoon.

My friend refers to Cytomel as TN3 - just like TNT - it's explosive stuff and your body has to ease into it.

My symptoms of fatigue, mid day naps and constipation all went away and I think my cognitive abilities got better as well.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

This is such good advice I am printing it to take it to the endo with me.

With the Cytomel, did you find relief quickly? Like, within a week or so?

I have read that for some folks Cytomel works really well, and for others not so much. I wonder why?

The drug find of scares me a little. So powerful.


----------

